
Uber Can Be Fixed and Middle Eastern Women Need It - alihcevik
https://www.juancole.com/2017/07/fixed-mideast-women.html
======
twobyfour
No, middle eastern women need 1) gender equality, and 2) since that's not
forthcoming, a service LIKE Uber. They don't need Uber specifically. Heaven
knows there are plenty of competitors to take its place.

~~~
throwaway2302
You mean Careem, Uber's Middle Eastern competitor? Be careful what you wish
for...

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/10/world/middleeast/egypt-
ub...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/10/world/middleeast/egypt-uber-sisi-
surveillance-repression-careem.html)

[https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-2017](https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-
back-2017)

